# Raleigh Max 1990's mountain bike wanted



## whitelease (8 Nov 2008)

I am seeking to buy Raleigh Max mountain bike made around early 1990's, usually red in colour with oversize down tube.u.s.a. designed, 24 alvino Gears with Sachs (red)grip shift controls.If anyone out there can help please contact me.

I have now found the above bike.I did find the bike on Ebay but prior to my original entry this model was not listed by anyone. This particular bike is extremely light and responsive.I plan to upgrade some of the components especially the handlebars and stem which are currently in steel.I also have modern moulton but the small wheels are not suitable for some cycle paths and tracks I use and the bike is liable to drop into leaf hidden potholes and never come up again.


----------



## gbb (13 Nov 2008)

whitelease, do a google search for 'friday ads'

Its the free advertiser you often see in your local shops and garages. Some bargains to pick up in there...even better, its local...wherever you are


----------



## dudi (14 Nov 2008)

there's loads on ebay too. not sure if they fit your requirements exactly though...

I usd to have one of these... ahhh. memories of a childhood spent whizzing around to and from footy practice...


----------



## whitelease (23 Nov 2008)

I have now found the Raleigh Max bike and thank you for all replies.


----------

